# Where is Crazy Redd??



## BradS (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been playing my copy of ACNL since launch and I have yet to see Crazy Redd in my town...  I just want to buy one of the paintings so I can open up the extras in the museum.  Has anyone else not seen Crazy Redd at all in their town? :-/


----------



## Niya (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, he just shows up randomly. You'll get him soon enough.


----------



## eresin (Jul 4, 2013)

random is random.  I've only seen him once.  I did kinda prefer in Wild World where he came on a set day, but it's no big deal, He'll turn up when he's good and ready


----------



## Novaus (Jul 4, 2013)

He literally just got into my town, and messed up a bunch of my pathwork -__-


----------



## saccharine (Jul 4, 2013)

eresin said:


> random is random.  I've only seen him once.  I did kinda prefer in Wild World where he came on a set day, but it's no big deal, He'll turn up when he's good and ready



Gah, this! I wish you could set up a specific day to see Redd. x__x That and getting my artwork right then and there.

Redd finally came to my town a couple days ago.


----------



## Campy (Jul 4, 2013)

I kind of like how it's random because I feel it just suits him to do his shady business whenever he feels like it. And I'm sure it takes some time to get someone to make all those fake paintings and statues for him to sell.

Then again, today he's in town for the 4th time, I'm sure I'd be pretty disappointed by now if he still had't come by. I hope he'll visit you soon enough!


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 4, 2013)

Same here, but he finally arrived yesterday!! I hope my artwork is real...I think it is, but you'll never know


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 4, 2013)

I've only seen him once in my town so far and ended buying a statue for 4,900 bells.


----------



## Attribule (Jul 4, 2013)

Redd and Katrina aren't guaranteed to visit your town every week, and when they do visit it's only once that week.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 4, 2013)

I haven't seen him yet and I've been playing for 3 weeks now, luckily my friend let me get some artwork when he had him so I could get my museum upgrade!


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jul 4, 2013)

kimmy27 said:


> Same here, but he finally arrived yesterday!! I hope my artwork is real...I think it is, but you'll never know



Actually it is possible to tell the real from the fakes in AC:NL. and he only sells one real item per visit.
I use this web page to help me figure out which one is real.


----------



## hyoshen (Jul 4, 2013)

He was just in my town a few days ago! I bought a statue.... is that the right choice?? What's this museum upgrade?


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 4, 2013)

Meltd0wn said:


> Actually it is possible to tell the real from the fakes in AC:NL. and he only sells one real item per visit.
> I use this web page to help me figure out which one is real.



Yep I know, and I bought a statue according to that guide (it was real btw ) but I was still worried  lol



hyoshen said:


> He was just in my town a few days ago! I bought a statue.... is that the right choice?? What's this museum upgrade?



You can unlock a shop at the museum. You have to donate 20 items, with at least one item from all the catagories. With art being the most difficult to obtain


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2013)

I had him in my town for the third time yesterday. I've been playing since June 13th.


----------



## Attribule (Jul 4, 2013)

Meltd0wn said:


> Actually it is possible to tell the real from the fakes in AC:NL. and he only sells one real item per visit.
> I use this web page to help me figure out which one is real.



Redd has a 1 real *minimum*. He can sell more than 1 real art piece per visit. 

I've seen 2 in my town before.


----------



## Envy (Jul 4, 2013)

Attribule said:


> Redd and Katrina aren't guaranteed to visit your town every week, and when they do visit it's only once that week.



Funny because I feel like I've seen Katrina 20 times, while I've only seen Redd once. =/


----------



## BradS (Jul 4, 2013)

I've had Katrina in my town probably 3 or 4 times and she's even in my town again today but I haven't had Redd in my town once yet 

I guess I should see if any of the villagers have the paintings somehow because I heard you can obtain paintings from them every so often XD


----------



## Pokeking (Jul 4, 2013)

I've only had him in town once. I was able to get a few artworks outside of his visits, but alas many things are random.


----------



## Alberel (Jul 4, 2013)

BradS said:


> I've had Katrina in my town probably 3 or 4 times and she's even in my town again today but I haven't had Redd in my town once yet
> 
> I guess I should see if any of the villagers have the paintings somehow because I heard you can obtain paintings from them every so often XD



The villagers occasionally try to sell you stuff they bought from him when out of town. Unlike when you buy from his tent though you have no way of telling if these are real or fake before you buy so it's a bit of a gamble.


----------



## Crochet.Crosser (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been playing for 3 weeks and am yet to have Redd visit my town. However Katrina, Gulliver and Sahara have visited 3 times each. I'm trying to be patient but I want my museum upgrade!


----------

